

Former Magento CTO/Co-Founder: eBay Doesn’t Understand The Meaning Of Open - velodrome
http://techcrunch.com/2012/04/12/recently-departed-magento-cto-and-co-founder-ebay-doesnt-understand-the-meaning-of-open/

======
velodrome
This does not look good for the future of Magento.

